# Aeropress



## taysteebrew (Jul 16, 2020)

Is the new travel Aeropress any better or worse than the classic version. Purchasing one for outdoor brewing as my mokka pot that normally travels on adventures with me is beginning to feel a little cumbersome and can be impractical balanced on a tiny stove on the top of a mountain!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jymbob (Aug 24, 2017)

The accessories are better. The actual brewer is smaller. If they marketed a 4 cup aeropress with all the Go accessories, I'm pretty sure it'd fly off the shelves.

Personally, I simplified my aeropress setup massively by getting a copper filter. It's doable on the side of a mountain, but you need a fairly flat rock.


----------

